# Drought Recovery.....West Texas



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Very interesting read on how this West Texas rangeland owner/operator handles his beef operation and manages his expansive holdings.

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/landmanagement/news/template1&product=/ag/news/landmanagement&vendorReference=0702DDC4&paneContentId=70119&paneParentId=70104&pagination_num=1


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I neighbor a 100 plus section ranch here , I think they are down to 500 some momma cows ? This ranch has only 3 fulltime cowboys, they will hire some day workers when branding an shipping , it is managed quite well . It has been very tough for those who have weathered several years of extreme drought , most would not have a clue about being dry . When you have had less than 4 inches for a year I will say you do . There has been a big area across parts of west Texas east NM , west Oklahoma , se Colorado an sw Kansas that has been damn rough . I must say I had planned on starting to lay down alfalfa May 1st and it has been enough rain so far that we have not got shit done, my 1st cutting consist of over 1300 acres and not a acre has been swathed as of yet, damn mud bahahahaha. 1 extreme to the other . I am happy not to have dust in my eyes though. God will see to us all , sometimes we have to wait in line a little longer than others .


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice read Mike. It is good to see a family farm finding a way to make it through the hard times. I believe is is an eye opener to many when they realize just because a family owns a lot of land, they are not rich. They have to manage well to keep their heads above water (or dust) when Mother Nature throws a curve ball.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

The Price Ranch has been featured on Cattleman to Cattleman. The younger Price has been on as well in studio. Quite the operation. The land mass is almost unfathomable to me.

To be a steward of something like a section around here would make me happy happy happy. Quarter would be nice. Will have to be patient and hopefully make it there one day.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Well it helps that the ranch was founded in the 1870's when a man could grab chunks of land like that, not like now a days


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thorim said:


> Well it helps that the ranch was founded in the 1870's when a man could grab chunks of land like that, not like now a days


That may be true, but more incredible to me is that the family has held on to it! Can you imagine some of the crisis they have had to weather in order to continue.....pure grit and determination.....something in dang short supply in this country anymore.

It seems like many males in this country want to stay in close reach of their so called "feminine side"....I don't know why we just can't be what we (heterosexuals) were created to be without getting wound up in all this politically correct bs.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> It seems like the males in this country want to stay in close reach of their so called "feminine side"....


My feminine side is my wife. I have mellowed over the years and I did pick up some extra manners from her. She wants to be the lady and wants me to be the man. Works for us.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

panhandle9400 said:


> I neighbor a 100 plus section ranch here , I think they are down to 500 some momma cows ? This ranch has only 3 fulltime cowboys, they will hire some day workers when branding an shipping , it is managed quite well . It has been very tough for those who have weathered several years of extreme drought , most would not have a clue about being dry . When you have had less than 4 inches for a year I will say you do . There has been a big area across parts of west Texas east NM , west Oklahoma , se Colorado an sw Kansas that has been damn rough . I must say I had planned on starting to lay down alfalfa May 1st and it has been enough rain so far that we have not got shit done, my 1st cutting consist of over 1300 acres and not a acre has been swathed as of yet, damn mud bahahahaha. 1 extreme to the other . I am happy not to have dust in my eyes though. God will see to us all , sometimes we have to wait in line a little longer than others .


Panhandle, I love that last sentence because that is the truth.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Vol said:


> That may be true, but more incredible to me is that the family has held on to it! Can you imagine some of the crisis they have had to weather in order to continue.....pure grit and determination.....something in dang short supply in this country anymore.
> 
> It seems like many males in this country want to stay in close reach of their so called "feminine side"....I don't know why we just can't be what we (heterosexuals) were created to be without getting wound up in all this politically correct bs.
> 
> Regards, Mike


You are preaching to the choir my friend Can I have a HALLELUJAH


----------

